# Anyone tried the Fiamma Turbo Kit Fan?



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

After being lightly baked this weekend in the Gower, I'm looking at the most efficient and economical way of cooling down the interior. I've seen the Fiamma 'kit' which allows you to use an existing vent. Wondered if anyone had one / any experience of them?
cheers
David


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not that one specifically, but we had one of the fitted ones in the bathroom roof vent in the old Pilote. it was very efficient - 3 speeds blowing in or out, but was somewhat noisy. I wouldn't have wanted to sit under it for any length of time.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have one fitted as standard in the chausson over the bed. 
It is reversible and variable speed. 
Works well for both ventilation and cooling. 
It is a bit noisy but liveable.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I believe noisy is a variable commodity

Pitch noisy against a sweating sleepless night

Give me noisy I may sleep through that

Sweating and breathless no chance

Aldra
.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> I believe noisy is a variable commodity
> 
> Pitch noisy against a sweating sleepless night
> 
> ...


What are you like! :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Had one fitted as standard, absolutely love it, use to be wary about it using too much battery, with solar and 2 batteries we keep it on at night till one of us wakes and turns it off so can't be that noisy. 

Best of all its nearer to my side than his   

There are a couple of types now think ours is the standard, in out one, good for using when cooking too. 

Mandy


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*sat under mine at full blast*

sat under mine at Loch Lomond ....lovely

and when i fitted it myself in place of the exsisting standard vent i found the wiring which CI had already put i for the upgrade if id paid for it....big grins all round as getting wiring to it would have been a pain

excellent bit a kit esp over bed or in kitchen as its reversible

running trouble free for 6 years fulltiming

keep the mesh clean with a bit of awkward cleaning for max effect

sue and andrew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Fitted one in last motorhome over kitchen area.

But is was the variable speed vent. Extraction or Input Breeze.

Shown in photo.

Brilliant.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hopeless spacerunner

A lost cause

But old enough to weigh one benefit against another
:lol:  :lol: 

And well able to decide which one I would prefer :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*yep*

yep mines the same variable speed jobby but without teemyobs mississ in the stripey shirt :lol:


----------

